#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  Gehoorbescherming: wat we liever niet horen..

## admin

Gehoorbescherming is onder DJs, muzikanten en evenementenpersoneel geen populair gespreksonderwerp. Begrijpelijk, want gehoorschade is vaak een sluipend proces. Toch is gehoorbescherming van wezenlijk belang, zeker ook voor DJs, want zij moeten hun muziek zelf natuurlijk wel goed kunnen horen.

Lees meer op het J&H licht en geluid BLOG: http://www.blog.licht-geluid.nl/geho...-liever-horen/

----------


## NesCio01

> Gehoorbescherming is onder DJ’s, muzikanten en evenementenpersoneel geen populair gespreksonderwerp



De jongens die ik tegenkom op bouwklussen hebben toch allemaal 
gehoorbescherming bij zich, veelal op maat gegoten en dragen deze
ook. Dit geldt zelfs voor de stagiaires.

Het zonder waarschuwing trusspennen slaan wordt ook niet gewaardeerd,
na de waarschuwing is er altijd tijd om je oortjes in te doen.

Nu wil mijn ervaring niet zeggen dat gehoorbescherming 'gespreksonderwerp' is,
maar ik zie gelukkig dat velen gehoorbescherming gebruikt en dit ook als
zeer normaal ziet.

grtz

Nes

----------


## frederic

Het probleem is dat muzikanten in een orkest niet goed meer kunnen functioneren met gehoorbescherming.

----------


## showband

inderdaad het verkopen van dure passieve gehoorbescherming aan muzikanten is m.i. geen goed advies. Beter dan niets ok. Maar wat mij betreft de laatste keuze.
Die ene (1) keer dat een muzikant zijn zuurverdiende geld aan gehoorbescherming wil uitgeven. Moet je hem niet iets geven wat op het toneel grote problemen geeft. Verkoop liever instap in-ears of goedkope alpines met de raad even door te sparen. 

Juist de muzikanten die ik langskrijg die ooit 150euro uitgaven aan gegoten passives hebben meestal 
1-na enige tijd er de balen van en gebruiken ze niet meer. 
2-geen zin om nog eens dure in-ears erbij aan te schaffen
3-of gaan monsterlijk harde monitoring gebruiken waarmee ze de podiummix en het zaalgeluid slopen. (vooral drummers trouwens)

ik weet niet hoe het bij DJ's zit maar ik zou het bovenstaande er wel bij zetten. (ik zie wel plaatjes van doppen dragende DJ's tussen een complete frontset als monitors dusse ?

Overigens is de context wel geholpen als je ook nadrukkelijk vermeld dat de zin "Muziek op een te hoog volume bleek de grote boosdoener" niet compleet is. Motorrijders bijvoorbeeld. Ook die slopen zonder doppen in no time hun gehoor....
Voor de compleetheid, als je doppen koopt gebruik ze dan ook bij autorijden met open raam, haarfohn's, powertools, tram/treinhaltes bij een bocht in de sporen, en bouwplaatsen. Het idee van doppen is dat je die dingen gebruikt waar herrie is.
Ook het vermelden waard. Oordoppen moeten al in tijdens opbouw/afbreken. Wie kent niet de "inspelende"  muzikanten tijdens het werk op het toneel of de keiharde DJ tijdens het afbouwen in het cafe.

Kortom.

----------


## Erik Kempka

Hallo allemaal.

Met veel interesse heb ik dit artikel gelezen, en verbaas mij enigszins over de nogal negatieve reactie met betrekking tot gehoorbescherming ?
Ik lever al meer dan 25 jaar gehoorbeschermers en InEar Monitoring aan artiesten, muziekanten en technici.

Ik zelf draag dan ook al ruim 25 jaar gehoorbeschermers en heb nog steeds een goed gehoor !
Daaruit kun je alleen al aannemen dat het helpt als je gehoorbeschermers draagt.
Uiteraard zijn er veel producten op de markt die worden aangeboden voor de muziek, maar helaas zitten daar echt veel niet geschikte oortjes bij.

Het ergste is nog wel dat momenteel een wildgroei is van zichzelf in-ear specialisten noemende amateurs. Dat je daarbij inderdaad ontevreden gebruikers tegen komt is te voorspellen.

Mijn ervaring met mijn klanten is gelukkig een heel andere.
Uiteraard hoor ik graag als jullie daar vragen over hebben.

Groetjes Erik

----------


## frederic

Vorig jaar werd het orkest van de Vlaamse Opera uitgerust met gehoorbescherming. Peperduur!
Nu een jaar later gebruikt niemand die nog....

----------


## NesCio01

> Hallo allemaal.
> 
> Met veel interesse heb ik dit artikel gelezen, en verbaas mij enigszins over de nogal negatieve reactie met betrekking tot gehoorbescherming ?
> Groetjes Erik




Beste Erik,

Bedankt voor je reactie, waarvan de eerste regel me wel enigszins triggered
en me dan ook uitnodigt te reageren.

Ik vind het erg jammer dat je je direct focust op eventuele negatieve berichten.
Tussen jouw post en de openingspost staan welgeteld 3 reacties.
In mijn eigen post heb ik juist het gebruik van gehoorbescherming willen
stipuleren, vanuit de gedachte dat het gebruik juist positief is.
Althans dat heb ik bedoeld zo te schrijven.

Post 2 beschrijft zeer summier een 'probleem' en ook in 
Post 3 lees ik juist een advies om te gebruiken.

Zoals ik de posts lees zie ik meer postiefs dan negatiefs en
wil dit dan ook graag benadrukken.

Mag ik je uitnodigen om juist te proberen de positieve kant van 
alles te willen zien en te benaderen?
Mij maakt dat iig blij  :Smile: .

grtz

Nes

----------

